# Solved: bepbmhgboaologfdajaanbcjmnhjmhfn.crx suspicious file in chrome (MAC)



## beckettinga (Jan 26, 2015)

A couple days ago I was on tumblr and there was a post with a link that lead to a website 'whatsyourpersonality.com' which was a website that would give you your personality type based on your posts (please don't judge me we all make mistakes). So I gave the app access to my tumblr account, and then it 'scanned my posts' and told me I had to complete one of those bogus 'win an iphone' surveys to see my personality type. I quickly realised that I'm an idiot so I disallowed the app to have access to my account and changed my password.

I thought everything was fine until I restarted my *Macbook Pro* and saw that a file called 'bepbmhgboaologfdajaanbcjmnhjmhfn.crx' was being downloaded and installed automatically into *chrome* as soon as I logged in. It was quite a challenge to screen capture it happening, because as soon as it finishes installing download bar closes. Alarm bells when off in my head immediately. I thought it could have been an automatic chrome extension update, but my then my whole system was acting up and being kind of laggy, more-so than usual. When I restarted my Mac in an attempt to fix the lag, the same thing happened again.










This file does NOT appear in my chrome downloads, and I am unsure whether or not it causes ad popups for me like other people (windows users) have said because I have AdBlock and I'm obviously running *OS X* (just updated to Yosemite an hour ago but this offence occurred whilst I was still using Mavericks). The only really noticeable thing is it makes my system laggy, like when I try to switch tabs or 'right-click', it will take a couple seconds for the command to happen.

My AVG anti-virus does not pick anything up, I have scanned twice. I'm concerned that it is picking up my keystrokes and that my security is severely breached.

I swear I'm usually more careful, I stuffed up this time. Please help.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

We cannot help with a ,mac in this forum which is windows specific malware only 
Moved to Mac forum 
quickest solution will be reset chrome to default which removes all added extensions 
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

After a bit of searching, it looks like google voice search which apparantly is automatically installed on update to chrome 38


----------



## beckettinga (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you so much for your assistance! Much appreciated!


----------

